# Angel talking to my toe



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

Angel as a long standing relationship with my toes....in fact....he has made sexual advances on more than one occasion ...lol....mostly he just talks to them happily for hours....never mind my toes looking deformed...i've had surgery on them several times since i was 13 so they aren't quite normal looking but Angel loves them just the way they are ....he says pretty pretty pretty (numerous times) boy...hello and wolf whistles...he also makes other sounds but they don't feature this day

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vK9USjb6TA


----------



## Flappy (Aug 28, 2008)

Too cute!! I think it's the pink nail varnish that does it for him


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

aww thats soo cute


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Cute video...


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

LOL! Love it.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

:lol: He can join Bailee's dorky tiel club if he wants. I think he meets the criteria.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lol.....ty Bea!!! he is a bit of a dorky tiel.....no matter how much he tries my toe just doesn't return his affections....lol...ty for the great comments....he is a pretty special boy


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

LOL, thats too funny


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

it could be the nail varnish.....the times he has tried to...well you know.... was when I was wearing purple fuzzy socks!!! needless to say those socks are no longer allowed when Angel is around my feet....He also talks like that to my knuckles....my extended pointer finger and my dad's thumb


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

My tiel Alladin does the same thing. He started onces after he saws my mom with no socks on and he's been hooked on toes ever since. He'll sing to anyone's toes. Put him on a foot and he's in heaven, I think he has a toe nail polish fetish too. I painted my toes bring pink and he just can't get enough. lol :blink:


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lol twisted birdies :wacko: i guess even birds get fetishes!!!


----------



## Flappy (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeh, one of my budgies loves my finger nails, and always tries to mate with my hand


----------

